# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [pepebrignon] Shot Online Calculator

## pepebrignon

Bonjour,
Je m'appelle Christian, j'habite en Lorraine, prs de Metz.
j'ai 45 ans, mari, 1 famille et suis paysagite.
Mon sport est le golf. Et pendant les longues journes d'hiver, je joue quand mme au golf lolll!!!
Je joue sur Shot-Online.
Aussi, ce jeu de simulation  multijoueurs en ligne prends en compte plusieurs paramtres:
- Distance entre la balle et l'arrive
- les conditions mto
- le terrain ou se trouve la balle (fairway, rough, bunker)
etc... avant d'effectuer un tir.
Enfin bref, je suis  fond dedans^^.
Voil, je vais sur le fofo pour trouver ma recherche.
Merci d'avoir raliser ce forum, que je trouve super.
A plus sur les fairways^^ :;):

----------

